# Sedona



## tiger1210 (Oct 23, 2008)

Any recommentations of the best time share in Sedona. I can't find any info on Sedona Summit. Has anyone stayed there. I read reviews of the Hyatt and they aren't very good.


----------



## Carmel85 (Oct 23, 2008)

HYATT  TOP floor units!


----------



## riverdees05 (Oct 23, 2008)

We will be there the Week of November 8, 2008.  We have a two bedroom and a Studio.


----------



## Red Rox (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm an owner at Sedona Summit. I live here in Sedona, but I have also stayed in most of the TS resorts in Sedona through the years except for the Hyatt. If I had to choose where to stay today, I'd pick Sedona Summit, The Ridge, The Hyatt, Los Abrigados and Arroyo Robles in that order. The Springs is also very nice, as is the Wyndham (formerly Fairfield). There are plenty of great TS choices in Sedona. And unlike many resorts, you won't be hanging at the resort all day. Sedona is a place where the best part is getting out and about all day long and hanging at the resort when it's time to sleep.


----------



## Robert D (Oct 23, 2008)

What's the best time of the year to visit Sedona?  Is it pretty hot in the summer?


----------



## Red Rox (Oct 23, 2008)

I think the best times to visit Sedona are spring and fall. But there's never a bad time, if you're prepared. It's generally about 15-20 degrees cooler here than in PHX and a little warmer than the Grand Canyon. Summer temps are in the 90s, but with no humidity it's better than 85 in the east


----------



## DanM (Oct 23, 2008)

Just got back today from the Summit and I recommend it highly. It is a couple of miles south of downtown...much quieter. If I had to pass t-shirt shops or a shopping strip everytime I walked outside my door I would go nuts. I called a few days before and asked if my unit had a red rock view. When I was told that most of the units didn't, I asked if they would try and they said they would make a note of my request. I got a beautiful Sunset room with two masters (perfect for two couples) with a direct view of trees and desert and a quarter view of the mesas. Incredible sitting on the terrace for breakfast and sunset.

Also did the balloon ride over the red rocks and the Pink Jeep ride on Broken Arrow trail.  I would recommend both. The balloon ride is very expensive but it's a once in a lifetime thing. The jeep ride is a lot of fun and I'd consider doing another back country trail in a few years just because it's a great way to get into the rocks without a long hike...and I am old and weak


----------



## JEFF H (Oct 24, 2008)

Red Rox said:


> If I had to choose where to stay today, I'd pick Sedona Summit, The Ridge, The Hyatt, Los Abrigados and Arroyo Robles in that order. The Springs is also very nice, as is the Wyndham (formerly Fairfield).



All of the above are good timeshare resorts.

Hyatt is my number one pick in a 1-BR or larger unit and the upper floor.
some lower floor studios look out on a wall of rock and are dark inside.
Studio guests have reported hearing  noise from the 1-BR side.
Great location,awesum views from pool area, large fitness room,steam room free wired High speed in all units.

The Ridge use to be my second choice but im told guests no longer have free access to the excellent health/fitness club at the Hilton. Without that benefit im not as willing to stay out in Oak creek village.
The Ridge and Summit both have large modern units but lack free internet access.

Wyndham is also a good choice but they have a couple different size units and configurations that can make it hard to know what your actually getting befor reserving. decent location in Sedona off a street across from Bashes supermarket. good excersise room,free wifi at clubhouse

Los Abrigados has great location, excellent health club. The units are older and on the compact size.  They don't  have full kitchens so If you want a kitchen skip this one. no free internet access.

Arroyo Roble has great location in the center of Uptown sedona,good club house with small workout room,indoor/outdoor pool,steam room, free wifi in the clubhouse/pool area.
It is a very well maintained 25 year old resort.  the units tend to be Dark inside and the decor feels dated.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Nov 3, 2008)

Red, I have never stayed at Los Abrigados but I can't imagine you think it's better than Arroyo Robles?  I would move AR up, add in Villas of Sedona and then maybe LA??  Why Los Abrigados (I totally respect your opinion)?  I might have to add it to my short list!


----------



## Red Rox (Nov 4, 2008)

nightnurse613 said:


> Red, I have never stayed at Los Abrigados but I can't imagine you think it's better than Arroyo Robles?  I would move AR up, add in Villas of Sedona and then maybe LA??  Why Los Abrigados (I totally respect your opinion)?  I might have to add it to my short list!



I like AR for the location on the creek. I like Villas of Sedona for the size and lay out of theunits. I like Los Abrigados for the facilities. Not only is it a nicely designed and laid out complex, the creek side park, full service spa, and on site restaurants (plural), make it a complete package. Add to that the location adjacent to Tlaquepaque, and it becomes a part of the whole shopping and dining village. I've stayed at LA and we still use it when we have guests in town. It remains high on my list.


----------



## marcmuff (Nov 4, 2008)

We went to Sedona last year during Christmas.  There were two couples at Los Abrigados and we stayed at Arroyo Roble.  We cooked Christmas dinner at our place.  We loved Arroyo Roble.  The Los Abrigados units were 1-bedroom and the one I saw (briefly) was nice .  The Christmas decorations and Red Rock Fantasy were great at Los Abrigados.

My daughter and her husband stayed at a non-timeshare place.  I have several albums of pictures on my webshots site.  Click on the webshots link below.


----------



## bccash63 (Feb 8, 2009)

What about Sedona Springs?  I believe they are newly rennovated and have regained there gold crown status.  Dawn


----------



## RIMike (Feb 8, 2009)

*Really Enjoyed Sedona Summit*



tiger1210 said:


> Any recommentations of the best time share in Sedona. I can't find any info on Sedona Summit. Has anyone stayed there. I read reviews of the Hyatt and they aren't very good.


[/I]

I stayed at the Sedona Summit last winter, just about this time of the year and it was a great experience.  I took my niece and nephew and their children.  We particularly wanted a "snow" vacation, but being southerners we were not too keen on being really cold.  Sedona provided that for us...and Flagstaff, being 30 miles away provided the snow.

But Sedona Summit was your question.  The resort itself is an easy location in Sedona, right off the main highway.  It also backs up to a Jr. College, so there is not much development around it meaning the views of the vista are outstanding.

The newer units are amazing.  The older units, one of the ones we stayed in were certainly acceptable.

They had nice entertainment, not that we needed it...because there are so many wonderful things to do in and around Sedona.  But the American Indian Flute performance was memorable.

The only negative for me was that I was hooked into the Timeshare presentation and bought.  After that experience I found Tug2.Net...and now know better than to buy from a developer, any developer.  

But if you are trading into or already own DRI, then Sedona Summit is a an excellent resort.  I would go back again.  And in fact I think I perfer the location of it to Sedona Springs.  The Sedona Summit is Gold Rated by II as is a sister property of DRI is The Ridge on Sedona Golf Resort...but that one though is located, to my way of thinking a less desireable location than is The Sedona Summit.


----------

